# Ford 9000 oil pressure



## Jason_WI (Dec 18, 2003)

We have installed a rebuilt short block and head in our 9000 and are wanting to know what the oil pressure should be at operating temperature with the engine idling and at full RPM.

We are currently seeing about 25 PSI at 800 RPM and 42 PSI at 2400 RPM at operating temperature with diesel rated 15-40 oil. Is this correct for an early 401 CI with a fresh rebuild???

Jason


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I don't have access to the OEM specs but the 25 psi at 800 rpm seems a little low my experiences tell me that this would probably fall within acceptable limits in the manual. Is this the dash board guage pressure or did you hook up an actual test guage to the engine? Sometimes the OEM dash guage is not too accurate. If the pressure is a little low at idle, can you turn up the oil pump pressure with some shim washers? Also make sure the oil pump pressure bypass valve is not sticking. This could happen on the off chance if some break in particle became lodged in the valve causing it to leak and hence the low idle oil pressure. The pump volume and pressure are probably enough to over come any small leak at operating rpm. Call your New Holland dealer shop and ask them to look up the oil pressure acceptable limits and any trouble shooting procedures.


----------



## Jason_WI (Dec 18, 2003)

There is a new oil pump so i doubt the oil pump is bad. I called our local Ford NH dealer and is too busy selling lawn mowers and chainsaws to get back to me. 

I have an external heavy duty gauge installed since the 9000 only has an idiot light for oil pressure which works.

I called the place that did the reman on the block and head and they said it sounds normal to them but my feeling is that it is low.

There is an external relief valve on the external oil cooler. It is set to 60 PSI with a spring so we are going to replace the relief valve since its only 35 bux.

It is not a simple task to get to the oil pump. You can't just drop the pan and have at her. The whole front of the tractor has to be removed and the tractor blocked up to be able to drop the pan. 1/2 days work just to do that.


----------

